# Treating 1inch bite



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi there..

I have six 9 inch Red Belly Piranhas and one of them got bitten on the head. The meat that came off looks about 3/4 of an inch in length and I signed up on p-fury looking for help in treating this wound.

On yahoo they said to treat it with salt and raise up the temperature to 82 degrees.

Do I put the salt in the same tank as my other Reds or do I take the one that got biten and treat it with salt in another container...say a bucket? Or is there another method of treating this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

salt, Melafix, (any fish store will carry, should carry) And temp raise yes. A Hospital tank would be a good idea to, If you have one. If not dont be to saddened or suprised if they finish him off.


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks, I will try that. He is doing fine.


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

do you have any pics. 
It would be good to take pics for the process of his healing. You'll be amased at how well they heal up.


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

and how quickly


----------



## D*ROC (Nov 21, 2005)

this happened w/my baby reds......healed w/in a matter of days.....good luck


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

pioneer1976 said:


> do you have any pics.
> It would be good to take pics for the process of his healing. You'll be amased at how well they heal up.


I used to have a digital camera but during the process of my transmission swap, it was smashed on. I will try to get a hold of a camera sometime this week. Update on the injured Red. I got a 20gallon ice cooler and filled the 20g ice cooler with the original Red tank's water fulled and scoped the injured Red into it. I let him get use to it for about 10 mins then I took 2 teaspoon of salt and dumped it in. After a couple of minutes...strings of white fiber appeared from the meat that was bit into. I let him stayed in the ice cooler for a good 1 hour as I sat and just monitored him. After that I put him back with the other Reds and he's doing good. His meat has already turn brownish/black and skin is starting to grow as I can see the gap that got bitten is healing up. I just hope there's no more future attacks.

After near 2 years of raising them since they were .5 inch. I haven't seem them bite each other to the point where you can see a huge chunk taken off. I was just a little concern, but I'm fine now. Thanks guys/girls.


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

I never tried adding salt or any other additives. I just took the 2 victims and gave them thier own tank. The bites grew skin and eventually filled in and the fish looked normal. The one I still have after 9 years and he looks perfectly normal. Hope he doesnt get finished off if he stays in the tank.


----------

